
‘Magic mushroom’ enzyme mystery solved - sndean
http://cen.acs.org/articles/95/web/2017/08/Magic-mushroomenzyme-mystery-solved.html
======
DrScump
The paper:

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/anie.201705489/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/anie.201705489/abstract;jsessionid=4987A65D82A68BB5168232A3C544C92A.f04t03)

